# Amazon Tree Boa



## MoskiWoski (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey everybody, I thought I would share a few pictures of my Amazon Tree Boa. She is around 8 months old. A beautiful snake in my opinion. I wasn't aware that Boas were illegal in Australia. It was brought to my attention that some of the users here may enjoy seeing some photos of her. 

Her name is Liyah


----------



## MoskiWoski (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope you enjoy, she is my little sweetheart. She can be mean and cranky at times, but she's still my little baby and I love her dearly.


----------



## Shotta (Jul 7, 2013)

beautiful snake thanks for sharing


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 7, 2013)

Beautiful animal! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MoskiWoski (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you and thank you.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful snake!


----------



## MoskiWoski (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jul 8, 2013)

She is incredible. 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MoskiWoski (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you!! She's super fragile, a little jumpy, and has a terrible attitude at times. But I love her.


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 8, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## MoskiWoski (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Shane73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mate she's absolutely gorgeous, postcard picture photos too.
Cheers for sharing


----------



## MoskiWoski (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, thanks a lot. The pics were taken with my phone. I need to just keep my camera close by. When she's in a good pose, if I leave to get my camera, when I come back she has moved. My phones always in my pocket. Haha.


----------



## Shane73 (Jul 8, 2013)

> if I leave to get my camera, when I come back she has moved



lol I know what you mean.
And yet other times you can sit there and watch them for ages and they won't move a muscle.


----------



## MoskiWoski (Jul 8, 2013)

Exactly!! It's usually after I have her out then put her back, she strikes a pose for a minute or two. But then, it's back to her little branch for the next 30 hours. Haha. She's still a baby so I'm feeding her weekly. I've been told that once I go to a 2 week feeding schedule she will become a lot more active. I take that as meaning she will be on the hunt at night.


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 8, 2013)

stunning animal. thanks for sharing with us mate!


----------



## MoskiWoski (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks!! She's my baby.


----------

